
Amazon workers pee into bottles, scared of being punished for taking a break - LopRabbit
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-warehouse-workers-have-to-pee-into-bottles-2018-4
======
burger_moon
I'm more surprised to see this was at a UK warehouse. I thought Europe had
labor laws that would prevent this kind of bs from happening. Which makes me
think it must be a thing at all the other facilities too.

Found a pretty big discussion about it on reddit,
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/8cmonj/rushed_am...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/8cmonj/rushed_amazon_warehouse_staff_reportedly_pee_into/)

